# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Jabal Ali 9 [Amira Marfat, Alexo, Finnland, Merchant, Finnmerchant]

## avvachrist

Το νέο πλοίο είναι το Ro-Ro *MERCHANT*, το οποίο βρίσκεται ήδη στη Μεσόγειο κάτω από την Ισπανία με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/...ae6fc49d0ccc85

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάλι φινλανδέζικο ψωνίζει η εταιρεία,της ίδιας πάνω κάτω ηλικίας.
Ως FINNLAND μαζί με 2 αδελφά ήταν ναυλωμένο στην SOL Continent Line στην οποία εμπλέκεται ο όμιλος Ευγενίδη.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο βρισκεται ανοικτα του ΠΟΡΟΥ με ταχυτητα 10.1 κομβους

----------


## fourtounakis

Πραγματικά πολύ άσχημο...

----------


## dionisos

> Το πλοιο βρισκεται ανοικτα του ΠΟΡΟΥ με ταχυτητα 10.1 κομβους


Το MERCHANT τωρα βρισκεται στην ραδα του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ μαλλον περιμενοντας Πλοηγο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικά πολύ άσχημο...


Συμπαθητικό...απόψεις είναι αυτές.

----------


## avvachrist

Και ενώ στο AIS το βαπόρι φαίνεται με το όνομα MERCHANT, σε σημερινή φώτο του στον ΝΜΔ από το διαδίκτυο φαίνεται να αναγράφει το όνομα FINNLAND!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και ενώ στο AIS το βαπόρι φαίνεται με το όνομα MERCHANT, σε σημερινή φώτο του στον ΝΜΔ από το διαδίκτυο φαίνεται να αναγράφει το όνομα FINNLAND!


Είναι ένα από τα πρώην ονόματα αλλά τώρα εκπέμπει ως MERCHANT.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_ALEXO (1983 - IMO 8020604 - ex- Finnland, Merchant, Finnmerchant)_  




> *Νέο πλοίο €4 εκατομμυρίων για την SALAMIS
> *Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/neo-...a-tin-salamis/ .





> Το νέο πλοίο είναι το Ro-Ro *MERCHANT*, το οποίο βρίσκεται ήδη στη Μεσόγειο κάτω από την Ισπανία με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/...ae6fc49d0ccc85





> Πάλι φινλανδέζικο ψωνίζει η εταιρεία,της ίδιας πάνω κάτω ηλικίας. Ως FINNLAND μαζί με 2 αδελφά ήταν ναυλωμένο  στην SOL Continent Line στην οποία εμπλέκεται ο όμιλος Ευγενίδη.





> Και ενώ στο AIS το βαπόρι φαίνεται με το όνομα  MERCHANT, σε σημερινή φώτο του στον ΝΜΔ από το διαδίκτυο φαίνεται να  αναγράφει το όνομα FINNLAND!





> Είναι ένα από τα πρώην ονόματα αλλά τώρα εκπέμπει ως MERCHANT.


Το πλοίο εκπέμπει πέον από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας με το νέο του όνομα _ALEXO_ και νέα σημαία Κύπρου. Να το δούμε σε σημερινή φωτό. 

IMG_0003.jpg
_Πέραμα - 04/02/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χθες πηγα στον ΝΜΔ κ είδα ότι γράφει FINNLAND με νηολόγιο Λονδίνου αλλά είχε υψώσει την Κυπριακή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ALEXO (1983 - IMO 8020604 - ex- Finnland, Merchant, Finnmerchant)_  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το πλοίο εκπέμπει πέον από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας με το νέο του όνομα _ALEXO_ και νέα σημαία Κύπρου. Να το δούμε σε σημερινή φωτό. 
> ...


 Εδώ το βλέπουμε με το ιστορικό σινιάλο της Swedish America,της Swedish Orient με το Τrekronor,τις 3 κορώνες εθνικό έμβλημα της Σουηδίας.

Πρώτα η εταιρεία έβγαζε ωραία ονόματα που έλεγαν κάτι..
ΑLEXO,τι είναι ΑLEXO ποιός ξέρει..
Τεσπά αξιόλογο καράβι είναι, καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## nauxa

> ΑLEXO,τι είναι ΑLEXO ποιός ξέρει..


Ομηρικο ρημα αλέξω που σημαινει προστατευω, νομιζα οτι το γνωριζες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ομηρικο ρημα αλέξω που σημαινει προστατευω, νομιζα οτι το γνωριζες.


Θα ήταν ιεροσυλία να μην το γνώριζα :Pride: ,μάλλον απωθώ είναι πιό σωστό.Το εκπληκτικό είναι ότι το ισπανικό lejos=μακρυά (βλέπε Αlejandro κλπ) έχει την ίδια ρίζα.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Πιστεύεις ότι θα έβαζαν ένα ρήμα γιά όνομα;; To πως ονομάζουν οι περισσότεροι τα πλοία είναι άλλη ιστορία. Κάποιος σκέφθηκε κάτι που τυγχάνει να συμπίμπτει με το ρήμα Αλέξω. Μακάρι να το βλέπαμε γραμένο ελληνικά στην πρύμη,τότε θα ήμασταν πιό σίγουροι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πιστεύεις ότι θα έβαζαν ένα ρήμα γιά όνομα;; To πως ονομάζουν οι περισσότεροι τα πλοία είναι άλλη ιστορία. Κάποιος σκέφθηκε κάτι που τυγχάνει να συμπίμπτει με το ρήμα Αλέξω. Μακάρι να το βλέπαμε γραμένο ελληνικά στην πρύμη,τότε θα ήμασταν πιό σίγουροι.


ΒΙΚΤΩΡ τις ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα κι εγώ όταν έψαξα τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό το "κακόηχο" _ALEXO_. Μόνο το ρήμα βρήκα, που πολύ δύσκολα βάζει κανείς για όνομα. Και είχα κάνει τον ίδιο συλλογισμό, πως αν είχε ελληνική σημαία ίσως να "βγάζαμε κάτι" από την αναγραφή του ονόματος στην πρύμη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και είχα κάνει τον ίδιο συλλογισμό, πως αν είχε ελληνική σημαία ίσως να "βγάζαμε κάτι" από την αναγραφή του ονόματος στην πρύμη.


 Φίλε ΕV, το άσχημο είναι ότι στην Κύπρο τα αγγλικά είναι η γλώσσα του εμπορίου.Διαφορετικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να γράφουν στην πρύμνη όνομα πλοίου κ λιμένα νηολογίου στα αγγλικά.Έχουμε παραδείγματα στο παρελθόν που αυτά ήσαν γραμένα στα ελληνικά.Αλλά υπάρχει κ Κύπριος ποντοπόρος πλοιοκτήτης που συνεχίζει να γράφει ελληνικά κ μάλιστα βγάζει αρχαία ονόματα.
Όμως τι λέμε τώρα, όλο κ περισσότεροι γράφουν αγγλικά σε πρύμνη πλοίων υπό ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PONTONIKIS.jpg

ΠΟΝΤΟΝΙΚΗΣ  Κυπριακό που γράφει ελληνικά στην πρύμνη.Μπράβο στην εταιρεία που είναι κ παραδοσιακή :Pride:  :Congratulatory:  :Applause:  :Encouragement:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βάφτηκε στην γνωστή διχρωμία άσπρο - μπλε, τα σινιάλα της SALAMIS LINES μπήκαν (ανεγράφησαν) στα φουγάρα (αλλά όχι ακόμα στα πλαινά του), και στην πρύμη ανεγράφη το νέο του όνομα χωρίς όμως -όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο- να μας διαφωτίζει για την προέλευση του.

IMG_0582.jpg

Και μία φωτό από απέναντι, από το Νέο Ικόνιο.

IMG_0592.jpg
_Μωλός Δραπετσώνας - 11/02/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε ερώτημά  μου προς την εταιρεία απάντησε ο γενικός διευθυντής κ. Κίκης Βασιλείου ότι  το όνομα είναι το ρήμα "Αλέξω" με την έννοια ότι "προστατεύουν τα φορτία".
Καλοσύνη του που μας έλυσε την απορία αφού συνήθως οι εταιρείες μας "γράφουν κανονικά" με το να απαξιούν να απάντήσουν.

Συγχαρητήρια γιά το αξιόλογο βαπόρι,καλότυχο κ καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο εφυγε σημερα απο τον ΝΜΔ και εφθασε στο ΛΑΥΡΙΟ. Καλη αρχη και καλα ταξειδια

----------


## maria korre

Και να το στο Λαύριο σήμερα το πρωί 12-3-17

DSC05659.jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Βαποράκλα.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

"Άγραφτο" θα τ' αφήσουνε;  :Confused New: 

Όπως και να χει πράγματι του πάνε τα χρώματα...

----------


## babis nic

αλεξο.jpg

Σημερα το πρωι στο λιμανι του Λαυριου ετοιμο να φορτωσει νταλικες για την Κυπρο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί από το Λαύριο στο Πέραμα, και ανέβηκε απευθείας στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή.

----------


## leo85

Το Alexo την Κυριακή το πρωί στο Λαύριο.

ALEXO-14-4-2019-.jpg 
14-4-2019.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01851.jpg3-2-2019

To επιβλητικό φινλανδέζικο σκαρί στο Λαύριο.Εγώ θα παρακινούσα τους υπεύθυνους της εταιρείας να γράψουν φαρδιά-πλατειά στην πρύμη ΑΛΕΞΩ ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ. ΤΟ ίδιο κ στο ΑΚΡΙΤΑΣ.

----------


## noulos

> DSC01851.jpg3-2-2019
> 
> ...Εγώ θα παρακινούσα τους υπεύθυνους της εταιρείας να γράψουν φαρδιά-πλατειά στην πρύμη ΑΛΕΞΩ ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ. ΤΟ ίδιο κ στο ΑΚΡΙΤΑΣ.


Δεν έχω δει ποτέ σε βαπόρι με σημαία Κύπρου να γράφεται το όνομα και το λιμάνι νηολόγησης (Λεμεσός) στα ελληνικά.
Ίσως να είναι κανονισμός της κυπριακής σημαίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν έχω δει ποτέ σε βαπόρι με σημαία Κύπρου να γράφεται το όνομα και το λιμάνι νηολόγησης (Λεμεσός) στα ελληνικά.
> Ίσως να είναι κανονισμός της κυπριακής σημαίας.


Yπάρχουν αλλά είναι λίγα.


ΠΟΝΤΟΝΙΚΗΣ ss.jpg shipspotting

Eδώ το ΠΟΝΤΟΝΙΚΗΣ  (02/74263 dwt) της Οcean Freighters, μιάς παραδοσιακής εταιρείας που επιμένει ελληνικά.
Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό αλλά στην Κύπρο η γλώσσα του εμπορίου κ της ναυτιλίας είναι τα αγγλικά

----------


## express adonis

> Yπάρχουν αλλά είναι λίγα.
> 
> 
> ΠΟΝΤΟΝΙΚΗΣ ss.jpg shipspotting
> 
> Eδώ το ΠΟΝΤΟΝΙΚΗΣ  (02/74263 dwt) της Οcean Freighters, μιάς παραδοσιακής εταιρείας που επιμένει ελληνικά.
> Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό αλλά στην Κύπρο η γλώσσα του εμπορίου κ της ναυτιλίας είναι τα αγγλικά


την ειχα και γω αυτη την απορια αλλα ο βικτωρας μας τα λυνει ολα!!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

> Δεν έχω δει ποτέ σε βαπόρι με σημαία Κύπρου να γράφεται το όνομα και το λιμάνι νηολόγησης (Λεμεσός) στα ελληνικά.
> Ίσως να είναι κανονισμός της κυπριακής σημαίας.


Εγω εχω δει και μαλιστα απο κοντα... ,στην Πατρα...
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1439269

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εγω εχω δει και μαλιστα απο κοντα... ,στην Πατρα...
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1439269


Παλιά,σε αρκετά ποστάλια κ όχι μόνο ,έγραφαν ελληνικά  ΛΕΜΕΣΣΟΣ,ΑΜΜΌΧΩΣΤΟΣ...  
Απλώς έφερα ένα σύγχρονο παράδειγμα.
Αλλά τι λέμε τώρα,σε λιγο δεν θα υπάρχει με ελληνική σημαία που να μην γράφει αγγλικά. :Disgust:  :Disturbed:  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Ro-Ro Cargo ALEXO [CY]* σήμερα και αύριο σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ, θα είναι στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που με την βοήθεια των P/K  Atlas, Vernicos Master & Christos XLII πήγαινε για την συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ALEXO-09-08-06-2019.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αλλαγή σκυτάλης λοιπόν στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Κύπρου - Ισραήλ και για δύο εβδομάδες, το Ro/Ro ALEXO θα κάνει τα δρομολόγια του ΑΚΡΊΤΑ.
Κατά την αναχώρησή του από τη Θεσσαλονίκη...

DSC_0020RoRoAlexoPelagit_Ps - anevasa Shiptrains+Shiptravelers.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και το πρώτο μου "φωτορεπορτάζ"για το Alexo, που, όπως είπαμε, εδώ και περίπου ένα μήνα έχει αντικαταστήσει το Akritas στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Λεμεσσού - Χάιφας. Χθες, σ' ένα συννεφιασμένο πρωινό, πλησιάζοντας...

P9180976.jpg P9180987.jpg P9180997.jpg

... και περνώντας από μπροστά μου...

P9181007.jpg P9181015.jpg

----------


## alkeos

... συνέχεια...

P9181025.jpg P9181036.jpg P9181045.jpg P9181048.jpg

----------


## alkeos

... και πλησιάζοντας στο λιμάνι και κάνοντας τη μανούβρα του...

P9181054.jpg P9181074.jpg P9181086.jpg P9181116.jpg P9181176.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Απ' 'οσο γνωρίζω μοναδικό όνομα πλοίου το οποίο είναι ρήμα δλδ Αλέξω,βλέπετε ποστ 18.

----------


## alkeos

> Απ' 'οσο γνωρίζω μοναδικό όνομα πλοίου το οποίο είναι ρήμα δλδ Αλέξω,βλέπετε ποστ 18.


Σωστό, και η βασική του σημασία είναι "αποκρούω".

----------


## alkeos

Φωτο από τη χτεσινή άφιξη του Alexo

P9251234 (2).jpg P9251243 (2).jpg P9251245 (2).jpg P9251260 (2).jpg P9251274 (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εντυπωσιακό το καράβι της Σαλαμίς, δεμένο σήμερα το απόγευμα στο Λαύριο. Χρειάζεται λίγο make up στα μάγουλα η κυρία αλλά και έτσι μου αρέσε!

IMG_20210523_181223_1.jpg IMG_20210523_181033_1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εντυπωσιακό το καράβι της Σαλαμίς, δεμένο σήμερα το απόγευμα στο Λαύριο. Χρειάζεται λίγο make up στα μάγουλα η κυρία αλλά και έτσι μου αρέσε!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200071 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200072


Kαθώς φαίνεται θα έχει κ άλλο αδελφάκι στην εταιρεία.

----------


## alkeos

> Kαθώς φαίνεται θα έχει κ άλλο αδελφάκι στην εταιρεία.


Όντως, ισχύει

----------


## jumpman

Από το AIS βλέπω πως έχει αλλάξει σημαία και έχει ονομαστεί AMIRA MARFAT. Ξέρουμε την τύχη του μετά την πώλησή του; Προς το παρόν έχει γλιτώσει το scrap, μιας και είχα δει μια φωτογραφία του από την απέναντι παραλία, ευτυχώς χωρίς να έχει ακόμα προσαράξει.

----------


## Ellinis

> Από το AIS βλέπω πως έχει αλλάξει σημαία και έχει ονομαστεί AMIRA MARFAT. Ξέρουμε την τύχη του μετά την πώλησή του; Προς το παρόν έχει γλιτώσει το scrap, μιας και είχα δει μια φωτογραφία του από την απέναντι παραλία, ευτυχώς χωρίς να έχει ακόμα προσαράξει.


To έχει αγοράσει τουρκική εταιρία με έδρα τη Μερσίνα και έχει υψώσει την σημαία των St.Kitts & Nevis.
Kαι η είδηση της πώλησης του:



> Salamis Lines’ ALEXO has been handed over to Marfat Martime and renamed AMIRA MARFAT. Sale price was said to be $3,479,000.
> πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To έχει αγοράσει τουρκική εταιρία με έδρα τη Μερσίνα και έχει υψώσει την σημαία των St.Kitts & Nevis.
> Kαι η είδηση της πώλησης του:


Δουλεύει Μαύρη θάλασσα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

JABAL ALI 9 το βαπόρι κ παρακαλώ να διορθωθεί το όνομα.Δουλεύει Περσικό.
Πρέπει να είναι της ίδιας εταιρείας που είχε πάρει τα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ/ΠΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ.

----------

